# Been Busy!!!!!!



## fivebk (Mar 13, 2011)

This week I found the time to print labels and apply them along with foils to everything I have bottled lately.

Here's some pics








































































I had a senior moment and forgot to add the red bottle to the group pics









I still have 12 carboys on the back porch to bottle and label before my grapes are ready to harvest this year!! 




BOB


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2011)

Great looking bottles there!!!!!!


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking good, Bob -- I'm cleaning (and scraping old labels off) a batch of bottles in inspiration!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2011)

OilnH2O said:


> Looking good, Bob -- I'm cleaning (and scraping old labels off) a batch of bottles in inspiration!



Hehehe, me too, my hands are as clean as can be right now. Ive finished 6 cases as of right now and have a few more and then ill have them all done with a total of 27 cases of clean, delabeled bottles ready to go!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome.....gonna be some good sipping going on at the Kennell Estates Winery


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice labels, I bet the wine is even better. Wade you caught up to me for cleaned bottles. That is exactly what I have also.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 13, 2011)

Nicely done Bob!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Great labels, great wines and a great looking wall Bob. I love the nice touch of the picture of the vineyard highlighted by the decorative display.


----------



## Goodfella (Mar 13, 2011)

Lookin good Bob!!!


(Zinfandel is spelled wrong though) Sorry to be the bad guy to tell you....


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks great there Bob, you have been busy. And no let up in sight with those other carboys ready to go. Always something!!


----------



## jnmar (Mar 14, 2011)

Really nice, I like the look of your labels...and you can spell Zinfindel however you wanna, it's your wine and your labels. Good job!


----------



## fivebk (Mar 14, 2011)

Somebody must have been drinkin when they made those labels. Must be why some of the labels are crooked too!!!! Can't get good help these days









If thats the only mistake I ever make in this hobby I'll be real happy. 

BOB


----------



## BMac (Mar 15, 2011)

The labels look great! I have to ask, where did you get those wire wall racks? They are fantastic


----------



## fivebk (Mar 15, 2011)

My wife got them from LTD Commodities.com

BOB


----------



## BMac (Mar 26, 2011)

fivebk said:


> My wife got them from LTD Commodities.com
> 
> BOB



Thanks Bob, gonna place an order for them in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Rocky (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job, Robert. I need more pictures,posts and replieslike this to show my wife that I only have a mild case of the obsession!


----------



## Scott B (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job Bob!


----------



## fivebk (Apr 29, 2011)

Bottled and labeled more wine











































BOB


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Bob, awesome labels. Nice and clean looking. Good job color coordinating the capsules and labels. I have to ask though. I see what looks like an Italian corker setting in the background on the table. Is that a bench top model?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 29, 2011)

Great job all the way around! Are you buying bottles? They all look perfectly the same. Impressive!


----------



## fivebk (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Dan, it is an italian bench corker

Mike, I got all my bottles free from a local winery. The tasting room manager is a good friend of ours. She kept all empties for me untill I told her to stop. I have roughly 1200 bottles washed and de-labeled.

BOB


----------



## Rocky (Apr 29, 2011)

Robert, 


Very nice looking product. 


I have a question on the Concord. Is that from grapes or a kit? I notice that you have 25 bottles, so it looks like a kit. I just have never seen a Concord kit. Is the wine dry, off-dry or sweet? I have a carboy of Concord on that I made from Welch's grape juice. It is fermented to dry and taste really nice; light and fruity. I am thinking about keeping some dry and sweetening some. It started out with an SG of 1.098 so I am guessing that the ABV is in the 12-13% range.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 29, 2011)

Would your tasting room manager friend like to have another friend?


----------



## fivebk (Apr 29, 2011)

Rocky, first of all I only get called Robert when I've done something wrong.




and the Concord is my first attempt at wine from grapes. A friend had someone give them a bunch of grapes ( mostly concord but some were wild grapes). They in turn gave them to me and the rest is history. I think that it is going to be the best wine I have made to date. My wife loves sweet wine so it was back-sweetened FG 1.020 

BOB


----------



## Rocky (Apr 29, 2011)

Bob, 
Am I correct in assuming that you are in the Northeast, maybe New York or Pennsylvania? I lived in Rochester and made a lot of wine up there from grapes that people gave me or let me pick on their land, mostly Delaware. I tried some from wild grapes but was singularly unsuccessful. I am happy that it worked out better for you.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 29, 2011)

He is in MO IIRC.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking great there Bob. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Scott B (May 2, 2011)

VERY NICE!


----------



## fivebk (May 21, 2011)

Been at it again!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 21, 2011)

Very nice. Nice classy, clean labels!


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2011)

Bob, 


Very nice job on these labels and bottling. I am intrigued by the "Zucchini" wines. Looks like a dry and a semi-dry. Of course I am a big fan of zucchini and would like to see the recipe. We plant zucchini for the flowers, not for show but to EAT!


----------



## fivebk (May 21, 2011)

Zucchini Wine10 gal

50 lbsFresh, frozen,Zucchini chunks
13 lbsSugar SG1.080
3 tsp Wine tannin
5 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1 literWhite grape concentrate
3 tsp Yeast energizer
6 tsp Yeast nutrient
4 gal Water
Acid blendas needed
½ boxRaisins
½ boxGolden raisins
½ tsp K-Meta
1 pkg LalvinEC 1118 yeast

Add all ingredients except pectic enzyme and yeast. Wait 12 hrs and add Pectic enzyme. Wait 12 hrs, make a yeast starter and pitch yeast.

I topped up with welch's white grape juice after adding sorbate & added some hungarian oak. Part is semi dry and the rest is semi sweet. I blended some of the zucchini wine with the mulberry.

BOB


----------



## Rocky (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Bob. I have to try this. To make a 5 gallon batch, am I safe in just halving everything you have here?


By the way, you seem a bit of the "mad scientist" with all the mixing and blending that you do. I like that!


----------



## Waldo (May 22, 2011)

Rocky, I would halve everything but the yeast and perhaps even the yeast energizer.


----------



## fivebk (May 22, 2011)

Ditto on what waldo said. I decided to make the zucchini wine after I read an article in a winemaker magazine. In that article the writer blended it with a mulberry wine and stated it came out great. I can say that my final blend came out 2 parts mulberry to 1 part zucchini and then back-sweetened some. It was really good right when I bottled it and I have no doubt it will get even better with another 6 months aging.

BOB


----------

